# Managed one in the wind today



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

We bundled up and got one to cooperate. First fish on my new Allen Alpha. Toughest drag I have fished to date. These reels are legit.


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

IDK looks photoshopped.


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

very nice


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Never caught one of those on a fly rod/reel outfit. Got several on a baitcasting outfit and it was a great fight. I can imagine the fight on your setup...a real whoopin good time!! Nice fish, thanks for the report and pic.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

We can whoop em with that fly stick just as fast as most can with a jig rod. 100 ft of fly line in the water moving sideways slows those jokers down quick!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

timeflies said:


> We can whoop em with that fly stick just as fast as most can with a jig rod. 100 ft of fly line in the water moving sideways slows those jokers down quick!



You're exactly right about the drag. That ain't my problem...finding the dang things is what gives me a hard time. :notworthy:

I've burned enough gas to drive from here to Cuba and back and have never found them up top.


----------

